# Trusted Rolling Road in the West Midlands?



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi all,

Im looking to get my car on the rollers and wondered if anyone can recommend any trusted rolling roads in the West Midlands?

I know they arent all perfect but would be nice to see roughly what power im getting

Cheers
Andy :thumb:


----------



## RichBate (Jul 9, 2010)

Pandy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im looking to get my car on the rollers and wondered if anyone can recommend any trusted rolling roads in the West Midlands?
> 
> ...


Wouldn't mind doing this too. Might be worth getting a few other midland members to join in and we can book a day with a garage. Normally end up getting better pricing too!


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Good shout mate, i'll have a look into it on my lunch :thumb:

AMD too far you recon? (Essex iirc)


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

There's a good one in Cradley Heath, Dudley, but I can't remember the name.


----------



## RichBate (Jul 9, 2010)

Make sure you find somwhere that supports 4 wheel drive too  Us quattro drivers need some love too.

If we get a group, i know at least 3 (inc myself) that will attend.


----------



## kad 16v (Aug 15, 2010)

if you dont mind traveling down to tewkesbury there is a place called powerstation there.

they deal with all types of cars tuning etc and they have a 4 wheel/2 wheel drive dyno there.

i get all my servicing, remapping/rollingroading done on the impreza there and the prices are very good and the guys will not see you off

http://powerstation.org.uk/

this may come in handy http://www.rollingroadregister.com/

gives the choice of what type of rolling road, obv a 4 wheel road will do 2 wheel drive cars as well

if you want i can get a price for you? how many cars you looking at? i think its normally 10 cars min on group discount dyno shootout day


----------



## ChromeDome (Aug 15, 2010)

http://jc-webs.co.uk/mikeanics//index.htm

In Congleton,Cheshire


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

TVR-Power:

http://www.tvrpower.co.uk/rollingroad/

Not cheap though.


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

http://www.aldonauto.co.uk/shop/page.asp?id=services

Great boys down there, Weber dealers too so they know real engines and tuning


----------

